# electric folding mirrors



## 55xtrail55 (May 2, 2014)

Hi, 

My x has the electric folding mirrors on it, but it seems I have to manually push a button below the steering wheel, most of the other cars i've had it works from the key fob when you lock it as well as an option to use a switch inside, is this how its meant to be? If not how do I get it to work from the key fob? If that is how it is meant to be, is there anyway to get it to work from the keyfob?

cheers Si


----------



## Ady (May 5, 2014)

Hi Si.

Same here. I've just bought a new generation X-Trail Ti with folding mirrors and having the same issue. I often forget to fold them which is asking for trouble. While waiting for the new car to arrive at the dealer, I was loaned a Juke. The mirrors folded automatically on that but not on the new X-Trail it seems. 

I've checked the owners manual but it doesn't say a lot about the folding mirrors at all. I'll ask the dealer when I put it in for it's 1000km service.

Regards

Ady


----------



## 55xtrail55 (May 2, 2014)

Ady said:


> Hi Si.
> 
> Same here. I've just bought a new generation X-Trail Ti with folding mirrors and having the same issue. I often forget to fold them which is asking for trouble. While waiting for the new car to arrive at the dealer, I was loaned a Juke. The mirrors folded automatically on that but not on the new X-Trail it seems.
> 
> ...


Hi Ady,

I might have a solution I'm going to be having a play around next weekend, most vehicles with folding mirrors have a motor control circuit to supply the correct polarity for a set amount of time to allow the mirrors to fold and open, so I don't think it will be as simple as just joining the open and close to the remote door circuit as I don't think the quick pulse of power that is only needed to lock the doors will be enough to allow the mirrors to fully close and vice versa...I need to figure out how to integrate the 2 circuits so it maintains the correct polarity to fully open and close the mirrors...fingers crossed it will be quite a simple fix and I will let you know. 

Cheers Si


----------



## V1pDonxtrail (Jan 10, 2016)

*Folding Mirrors*

Did anyone come up with a solution?
or does anyone have a VAGCOM for Nissan to allow you to recode the settings?

Cheers
Bryan - Liverpool


----------



## Ady (May 5, 2014)

V1pDonxtrail said:


> Did anyone come up with a solution?
> or does anyone have a VAGCOM for Nissan to allow you to recode the settings?
> 
> Cheers
> Bryan - Liverpool


No. I asked Nissan when I had it serviced. They were no help whatsoever. They just said mirrors folding automatically wasn't programed into the X-trail. That's it!


----------



## 16xtrail (Mar 14, 2016)

*Nissan kit*

Hi, 
I just found this kit on a nissan dealers site when I was looking into this 

http://www.glynhopkinpartsonline.co...utomatic_Folding_Mirror_Kit_KE9634E002]Nissan Qashqai/X-Trail (J11E/T32) Automatic Folding Mirror Kit - KE9634E002


----------

